# snow plow mounting equipment for f150



## willy8888 (Oct 17, 2004)

looking for new or used snow plow mounting equipment for ford f150 4 x4. have the snow blade.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Do you literally just have the moldboard of the plow? What kind of plow is it? How old is the plow? Do you have the controller or any wiring for the plow?This information must be obtained in order to know what mount you need, all mounts are different between plow companies, but you have to tell us everything you know about the plow! If you don't know anything else about it post a picture or 2 and iam sure we can be of some help to you.


----------



## willy8888 (Oct 17, 2004)

*mounting equipment*



cja1987 said:


> Do you literally just have the moldboard of the plow? What kind of plow is it? How old is the plow? Do you have the controller or any wiring for the plow?This information must be obtained in order to know what mount you need, all mounts are different between plow companies, but you have to tell us everything you know about the plow! If you don't know anything else about it post a picture or 2 and iam sure we can be of some help to you.


I have taken all plow equipment off a 1959 willys jeep. It had a single cylinder and hi-lo jeep pump. I can probably adapt everything, a welder is working on part of that, but where can I locate anytype of bolt on brackets for undercarriage of truck. I don't know name of plow but the truck was plowing for a gas station for last 20 to 30 years. Thanx for any help.


----------



## grotecguy (Feb 8, 2004)

I cut up a good Western conventional mount for a Ford last year about this time. I had everything but the bolts.....

Just a year too late,
Mark K


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

How big is the plow??? anything under 7.5 and I would not even attempt it. A blade smaller than that will have you running over snow when you have it angled. Something that old and it will have to be a purely custom mount, but it helps to at least have some sort of starting point (i.e. have a Western mount for a western, fisher for a fisher). I am sure someone will have an older conventional mount for it. Also, I believe it is an old fisher it will have a trip edge, and not a full moldboard trip like an old Meyer, or western. If you have a picture of what you have it might help for people to see it so they can help identify it.


----------



## willy8888 (Oct 17, 2004)

*mounting equipment*



Frozen001 said:


> How big is the plow??? anything under 7.5 and I would not even attempt it. A blade smaller than that will have you running over snow when you have it angled. Something that old and it will have to be a purely custom mount, but it helps to at least have some sort of starting point (i.e. have a Western mount for a western, fisher for a fisher). I am sure someone will have an older conventional mount for it. Also, I believe it is an old fisher it will have a trip edge, and not a full moldboard trip like an old Meyer, or western. If you have a picture of what you have it might help for people to see it so they can help identify it.


I will try to get a picture. It was a 6 footer but is being welded to make it an 8 footer. What is the difference between a "trip edge" and a "full moldboard trip" ? Thanx for any help.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Trip edge is just what it sounds like...only the very bottom of the edge of the plow will trip if you hit a stationary object with it. Check out Fisher's website and western's web site (links at the top of the page). I think they have some video clips showing the different trip methods.


----------

